# new tool handles



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

so i bought 2 of the tool that rusdemka made and 1 is gonna be given to my dad
i have walnut hickory oak and cherry available to me but would love to buy something else that would be different from the normal
going to woodcraft tommorrow to buy the carbide tip so
give me some good ideas please


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Buy what you like. Depending upon budget there are many ways to go. Cocobolo and bubinga both make nice tool handles. Some nice curly maple will look good. More a personal preference on this one.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I made mine out of maple, and stained it mahogany color just because I has some stain laying around, I would have made it out of bubinga if I had any laying around though. 









Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i love cherry and walnut but was thinking some exoctic wood might be more fun
is bubinga terribly expensive?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Never bought anything larger than pen blanks in bubinga,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> i love cherry and walnut but was thinking some exoctic wood might be more fun
> is bubinga terribly expensive?


If you have a local Woodcraft store, see if they carry it.

I do not consider bubinga terribly expensive. I do not recall the price I paid for the last board.

I love working with bubinga. It will make a nice looking handle - and heavy.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> If you have a local Woodcraft store, see if they carry it.
> 
> I do not consider bubinga terribly expensive. I do not recall the price I paid for the last board.
> 
> I love working with bubinga. It will make a nice looking handle - and heavy.


+1 on the heavier part. The maple handles I made are a little light, u may be redoing them later on.

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

so i went to woodcraft store today and spent way to much money
i did however buy 2 pieces of wood 1 bubinga and 1 purple heart
hopefully i will get them turned in the next couple days


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> so i went to woodcraft store today and spent way to much money
> i did however buy 2 pieces of wood 1 bubinga and 1 purple heart
> hopefully i will get them turned in the next couple days


Lol, I feel the same way when I walk out of woodcraft....

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have 2 of those tools coming my way also!! My handles will be curly maple just because thats what I have available. I agree, maple is a touch light for a tool this size but you can always core the handle and add shot for weight.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

For the two i have coming, one will be mesquite....probably the Nogalito (Texas Walnut) on the other.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I have 2 of those tools coming my way also!! My handles will be curly maple just because thats what I have available. I agree, maple is a touch light for a tool this size but you can always core the handle and add shot for weight.


That's a good idea....

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is one


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks good, is that bubinga??

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> Looks good, is that bubinga??
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


 thanks
yes it is bubinga


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

how does it feel with the bubinga handle? heavy on the tool side?


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Mesquite, 15" long. Not the best piece of wood to start with but I think it turned out ok. The knot on the bottom end finished really nice. The tool is a little OC because I couldn't get the drill chuck on - too long - and I don't have a drill press. 

Anyhow, going to go turn some more stuff and might work on the other one this afternoon.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Buy an extension for that thing!! I got an extension for my lathe just for the purpose of drilling longer blanks, mainly coring peppermills but I have drilled a 20" tool handle as well.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Horatio said:


> Mesquite, 15" long. Not the best piece of wood to start with but I think it turned out ok. The knot on the bottom end finished really nice. The tool is a little OC because I couldn't get the drill chuck on - too long - and I don't have a drill press.
> 
> Anyhow, going to go turn some more stuff and might work on the other one this afternoon.


I like the shape,,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Horatio said:


> Mesquite, 15" long. Not the best piece of wood to start with but I think it turned out ok. The knot on the bottom end finished really nice. The tool is a little OC because I couldn't get the drill chuck on - too long - and I don't have a drill press.
> 
> Anyhow, going to go turn some more stuff and might work on the other one this afternoon.


I like the shape...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Horatio said:


> Mesquite, 15" long. Not the best piece of wood to start with but I think it turned out ok. The knot on the bottom end finished really nice. The tool is a little OC because I couldn't get the drill chuck on - too long - and I don't have a drill press.
> 
> Anyhow, going to go turn some more stuff and might work on the other one this afternoon.
> View attachment 49504


 mine is 12" long.i was worried it might feel to short but it is great.
i had the same problem drilling mine but barely got it to work:thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Maybe I need to rethink my handles. I was planning on going about 18". Still may since I'm using maple.

How much of the tang (is that the right word) did you guys insert into the handle? The carbide tool that I made, I put about 4" into the handle but my Thompson bowl gouge only had a 2 or 3" section that went into the handle. These are big heavy tools, just wandering if 2" is enough.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice handles everyone. My set of tools has the original handles from the 70s. They were given to me about a year ago having never been sharpened. One day they will all get new furniture.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Maybe I need to rethink my handles. I was planning on going about 18". Still may since I'm using maple.
> 
> How much of the tang (is that the right word) did you guys insert into the handle? The carbide tool that I made, I put about 4" into the handle but my Thompson bowl gouge only had a 2 or 3" section that went into the handle. These are big heavy tools, just wandering if 2" is enough.


Mine I had 2.5 in the handle and 16 inch maple handle..

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

ghost5 said:


> Nice handles everyone. My set of tools has the original handles from the 70s. They were given to me about a year ago having never been sharpened. One day they will all get new furniture.


 thanks ghost.these tools were made by rusdemka we just turned our own handles
he has a good deal on them you should look in nthe classified section at the bottom of the main page


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

For the rougher I went ahead and stuck in on deep, 4-5 inches. Still giving the epoxy a little time to set up but I'll definitely use it some this afternoon. For the rougher I don't need that much room but I honestly didn't think about that. Still, I won't be in any danger of banging the tool rest roughing.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

mine are only about 2 1/2" deep but i feel like with the copper band on the end it will keep it from breaking
i hope:blink:


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

I made ended up using it for the round nose tool...I intended to do the rougher first but, well, I had em both laying on the bench and.....

I had to grind the nose down a little before using...took longer to plug in the crappy grinder and wait for it to get up to speed. 

And it works fantastic! With the big mesquite handle, its HEAVY and I love it that way. No more mickey mouse tools for hogging out material. Very, very pleased, Rus did a fine jjob on these things.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

This one is that Nogalito (Texas black walnut). I just took a big stick and whittled it down and didn't really get into the dark heart wood but I think it came out awesome anyway.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

look beefy and strong
is that wood dry or green?


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> look beefy and strong
> is that wood dry or green?


Meh, somewhere in between. I cut it about 2 weeks ago but its been drying out since then. Its not sopping wet inside but its not fully dried out. Its not cracking or anything when I work it but that just may be a characteristic of the wood.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

im afraid that nice work on that handle will crack on you(i hope not)
you really need to let it dry for a good while before turning something like that


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a question on this topic. I have made a few handles but haven't bought any tools to put in the handles. I just don't have the money or the need for more lathe tools. But I do have a Benjamin's Best roughing gouge and don't really care for the handle. Can I take the tool out of the handle it came in, and put it in my own handle with out ruining it? I made a handle out of curly maple and another one out of poplar. I am thinking the poplar handle isn't the best idea because of the soft wood. 

I have plenty of ask I can remake a handle.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i would think you could do it.it had to go together so it should come apart
as far as poplar i love the wood but i would think it would be way to soft to use as a handle


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> I have a question on this topic. I have made a few handles but haven't bought any tools to put in the handles. I just don't have the money or the need for more lathe tools. But I do have a Benjamin's Best roughing gouge and don't really care for the handle. Can I take the tool out of the handle it came in, and put it in my own handle with out ruining it? I made a handle out of curly maple and another one out of poplar. I am thinking the poplar handle isn't the best idea because of the soft wood.
> 
> I have plenty of ask I can remake a handle.


Poplar seems too light for a tool handle, even maple seems too light to me. I really like the handle bassblaster made, it could also serve another purpose- human sacrifice lol looks solid and comfortable

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> i would think you could do it.it had to go together so it should come apart
> as far as poplar i love the wood but i would think it would be way to soft to use as a handle


I was rethinking making handles out of that as I was typing that reply. As I tried to say before, my iPhone auto corrected the word wrong, I have plenty of ash from the firewood pile I cut up on the bandsaw and make blacks out of. I could use this or spend the money and get a store bought piece to turn. At Rockler, they usually sell these laminated pieces about 2 in square and random lengths. Would this be a good choice?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

ash should be good.what kind of maple are you using? some is soft and light and some is hard
the hard maple should be goodi would think


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> ash should be good.what kind of maple are you using? some is soft and light and some is hard
> the hard maple should be goodi would think


The curly maple I had I bought at Rockler off the sale rack. It was $2 a pound. It is fairly lift but also hard. It's not very good looking though. Only a small section has the curly grain.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i bought purple heart and bubinga piecesfor my handles just because i wanted something different
it was only 13 bucks for 1 piece and it made 2 handles
i hate spell check on my phone too:yes::yes:


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok I'll have to go there to my local lumber store and see what he has. I'll cut the handle off of my roughing gouge and try fitting it all back together. 
Thanks


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

show pics when you do it


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I will. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> im afraid that nice work on that handle will crack on you(i hope not)
> you really need to let it dry for a good while before turning something like that


We'll see. Worst case scenario is having to make a new tool handle!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

I made one of my tools for the greatest man alive .he has taught me more about life and faithfullness than I can imagine.he was married to my mom for 62 yrs before she left this earth.now its my turn to repay him.love ya dad


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> I made one of my tools for the greatest man alive .he has taught me more about life and faithfullness than I can imagine.he was married to my mom for 62 yrs before she left this earth.now its my turn to repay him.love ya dad


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Awesome


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> I made one of my tools for the greatest man alive .he has taught me more about life and faithfullness than I can imagine.he was married to my mom for 62 yrs before she left this earth.now its my turn to repay him.love ya dad


That's great!

Is that handle for one of the Easy Wood Tools shafts you got from Rusdemka?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

it is 
i made one for me and one for my dad


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

That's awesome


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Very nice! Bet he loves it.


----------

